# Collection of Mystic bottles and an Albert O. Neff Mystic, Conn. Soda or beer.



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2020)

Bought a big lot of Mystic, CT and Old Mystic bottles off ebay recently! Went to pick them up since the seller was close by and I decoders he was a big time collector!


















After the collector said he had one more and asked for $25 for it. I quickly accepted. This is easily the best Mystic bottle and I have only heard of two others one of which is a different varient. Albert O. Neff bottled for less than 5 years in this small CT town, making this bottle RARE.

Here it is, a BIM crown top:




Here is the other varient, also BIM, that a buddy had a picture of:




Gotta love these rare small town crown tops!

Thanks for Reading,
        PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## embe (Jul 7, 2020)

Cool to see with the labels still intact.  Were they stored indoors all these years?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 7, 2020)

Those are great finds!  I'd love to find someone selling a lot like that, paper label druggists are one of my favourite things to collect.  And that's a fantastic score on the rare soda!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2020)

embe said:


> Cool to see with the labels still intact.  Were they stored indoors all these years?



I believe they were from an attic box.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jul 7, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are great finds!  I'd love to find someone selling a lot like that, paper label druggists are one of my favourite things to collect.  And that's a fantastic score on the rare soda!


Some of the labeled ones are embossed on the other side!


----------

